# My show brag!!!!



## Jen26 (Apr 22, 2008)

Well done to every one at the wyvern today!

Raggs it was lovely to meet you in person, hope your day was as good as mine

Lulu got first in the open and bob, and 1st in one of the side classes.

Iam so happy, i can go to the supreme now!


----------



## staceyscats1 (Feb 17, 2008)

wooooooohooooooooooo well done hun !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!11


yay see you at the Supreme !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!1


----------



## rottiesloveragdolls (Nov 2, 2007)

*well done congratulations *


----------



## Selk67U2 (May 5, 2008)

*Fab news Jen. "CONGRATS" *


----------



## Biawhiska (Mar 28, 2008)

Weldone  Didn't see you there, for some reason I thought you were taking a Bengal


----------



## Jen26 (Apr 22, 2008)

fluffypurrs said:


> Weldone  Didn't see you there, for some reason I thought you were taking a Bengal


I do usually take my bengal but its hard work with 2 so i just took the one. how did you do?


----------



## Biawhiska (Mar 28, 2008)

yes! i took 2, it is harder work. lol, did a post


----------



## may (Nov 2, 2007)

well done congratulations!!!


----------



## Saikou (Apr 2, 2008)

*CONGRATULATIONS *- Lulu looks very laid back about it all, a born showgirl


----------



## bee112 (Apr 12, 2008)

well done!


----------



## sskmick (Feb 4, 2008)

Fabulous - congratulation.

Don't forget lots of hugs to Lulu and Bob from me. 

Sue


----------



## Jen26 (Apr 22, 2008)

thanks all for your lovely comments,


----------



## janet001 (Apr 30, 2008)

Very well done *CONGRATULATIONS !! *


----------



## raggs (Aug 3, 2008)

Well done Jen, it was so nice to meet you and chat in person im so pleased you had a good day, ill see you at the Supreme, we didnt get home untill after 7pm it was such a long day i was shattered lol, Darcy had a good day though he got a first in his open + B.O.B. + he was awarder his 3rd P.C. which now gives him his Premiere Status, and in his 3 side classes he was awarded a first in each of them too.What a fantastic venue it was too, next time i go there i may even go for a round of golf hahahahaha that will take up most of the day for me , once again it was great to meet you and well done , the cat you were showing is absolutley gorgeous, hope to chat to you soon....................Chris.


----------



## Siamese Kelly (Jan 6, 2008)

Well done Jen and lulu


----------



## Jen26 (Apr 22, 2008)

raggs said:


> Well done Jen, it was so nice to meet you and chat in person im so pleased you had a good day, ill see you at the Supreme, we didnt get home untill after 7pm it was such a long day i was shattered lol, Darcy had a good day though he got a first in his open + B.O.B. + he was awarder his 3rd P.C. which now gives him his Premiere Status, and in his 3 side classes he was awarded a first in each of them too.What a fantastic venue it was too, next time i go there i may even go for a round of golf hahahahaha that will take up most of the day for me , once again it was great to meet you and well done , the cat you were showing is absolutley gorgeous, hope to chat to you soon....................Chris.


Cheers chris, i didnt realise you had a red card day, welldone. Its worth the long day when you do so well.
see you at the supreme


----------



## Jen26 (Apr 22, 2008)

Siamese Kelly said:


> Well done Jen and lulu


Thanks so much


----------



## siams (Nov 2, 2007)

Congratulations


----------



## Fireblade (Sep 7, 2008)

Congratulations, sounds like you had a great day. xxxxx


----------



## audrey1824 (Aug 1, 2008)

Congratulations, sounds like quite a few of you had a brill day.


----------

